# Anyone any experience with spielite.de?



## SpaceJump (Dec 26, 2014)

A few weeks ago my Gateway card started acting bad. I get a SPI test fail. Today I even got an FPGA test fail, where the red cart wasn't recognized at all.

I ordered at spielite.de, which was an official reseller at that time. I wrote them a message a few weeks ago, but they haven't replied to me at all.

Does any have any experience with that shop?


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2014)

Update: Sent them another message through their contact form and got a mail back from the Mail Delivery System about the mail delivery failed. Don't know what to make of this, but this isn't exactly what I would call customer service...


----------



## Sammy_Lee (Dec 28, 2014)

Shops like Spielite and many other Chinese Shops are well known for their bad Customer Service.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds good. What is that shop's name?


----------



## ken28 (Dec 28, 2014)

Would like to know too


----------



## RayBlackX (Dec 28, 2014)

I would go with playmods. They are from UK but there customer service and so on is great!


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2014)

Sammy_Lee said:


> Shops like Spielite and many other Chinese Shops are well known for their bad Customer Service, i can give you a trustful contact of an German Gateway Seller wich gives full warranty and is anytime reachable.


But why would they even become a "trusted Gateway reseller" if they are well known for their bad Customer Service?


----------



## Sammy_Lee (Dec 28, 2014)

Money rules the world, cause they have paid for Advertising.


----------



## spielera (Dec 29, 2014)

Deeply sorry for all inconvenience. Not we could not response you in time, but we just receive this email from spam folder today. Warranty is one year for gateway 3ds, but you can return back this issue card to repair , since you guy ordered it over than 1 year and 3 months.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 29, 2014)

spielera said:


> Deeply sorry for all inconvenience. Not we could not response you in time, but we just receive this email from spam folder today. Warranty is one year for gateway 3ds, but you can return back this issue card to repair , since you guy ordered it over than 1 year and 3 months.


But I wrote you an email about this over 3 months ago, which you didn't reply.


----------



## nilfisk (Dec 29, 2014)

I received a dead Sky3DS from Spielite a few weeks ago. Got exchanged for a new one without problems (they even returned a blue-buttoned one for the red one I sent in), and they also included a free 4MB micro SD with it. 

I've had my share of bad experiences with chinese online retailers, but Spielite is legit, imho.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 29, 2014)

nilfisk said:


> I received a dead Sky3DS from Spielite a few weeks ago. Got exchanged for a new one without problems (they even returned a blue-buttoned one for the red one I sent in), and they also included a free 4MB micro SD with it.
> 
> I've had my share of bad experiences with chinese online retailers, but Spielite is legit, imho.


Did you have to sent your old cart back (which of course makes sense)? How long did the exchange take?


----------



## nilfisk (Dec 29, 2014)

SpaceJump said:


> Did you have to sent your old cart back (which of course makes sense)? How long did the exchange take?


 

Yes, they required me to send back the broken one, and waited for it to arrive before sending out the replacement. The whole exchange took about 3 weeks (back and forth).


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 29, 2014)

nilfisk said:


> Yes, they required me to send back the broken one, and waited for it to arrive before sending out the replacement. The whole exchange took about 3 weeks (back and forth).


That makes sense. Hopefully I'm offered the same service.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 29, 2014)

Sammy_Lee said:


> Shops like Spielite and many other Chinese Shops are well known for their bad Customer Service, i can give you a trustful contact of an German Gateway Seller wich gives full warranty and is anytime reachable.


 Name?


----------



## Sapphire2408 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, I got my Sky3DS from bestekauf.com, and their support is great. Their German and English are bad, but they reply really fast and they are reliable.


----------



## spielera (Dec 30, 2014)

SpaceJump said:


> That makes sense. Hopefully I'm offered the same service.


 
I'm so sorry for the late reply.  because I didn't notice the email from spam. pls send the broken one back to us.


----------



## forevercc (Dec 30, 2014)

I do not know this shop. But I know a shop called elespiel.com.  My friend recommended it to me .
Whether delivery or customer service is very quickly. But also shipped from Hong Kong and  fedex shipping cost is a little expensive.


----------



## ScorpidVenom (Dec 30, 2014)

My experience with Spielite is the opposite of mentioned here.
The way i was treated with them was rly friendly, good ways to communicate, and they make me feel like a customer.
another way that i found rly good was that i could pay with an option that was not present on their website. 
I would buy here again in the future


----------



## Cygen (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry if this may be a bit off topic but I have to ask: Is any of the mentioned sites especially reliable AND (more importantly for me) does ship from within the European Union?(or can you suggest one?)
I always played with the thought of buying a Gateway or Sky so I dont have to swap my carts all the time but the Chance to pass trough customs is kinda small with Chipment from Asia and sadly not every Shop clearly states from where they are shipping.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 30, 2014)

spielera said:


> I'm so sorry for the late reply. because I didn't notice the email from spam. pls send the broken one back to us.


That sounds good. So when I send you the broken cart, you will send me a new one?


----------



## waves (Jun 24, 2015)

@SpaceJump - Did you get a replacement in the end? I also got a broken sky3ds and wrote to spielite.de - just got an answer written in very poor German (even though they supposedly are a German shop). They didn't really go into the matter just writing something hardly understandable about "all I have to do is to write the games".
Just wrote them again telling them that the sky3ds is broken and I need a replacement.


----------



## hatch (Jun 24, 2015)

I ordered from them back in December, and also received a broken Sky3ds (old version). Send it back and got a replacement (new version!) with no questions asked. They are ok, if you ask me. 

And regarding them being a german shop: a german domain does not mean they're also based in that country. They're sitting somewhere in China, and are also sending all the goods from there.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 24, 2015)

waves said:


> @SpaceJump - Did you get a replacement in the end? I also got a broken sky3ds and wrote to spielite.de - just got an answer written in very poor German (even though they supposedly are a German shop). They didn't really go into the matter just writing something hardly understandable about "all I have to do is to write the games".
> Just wrote them again telling them that the sky3ds is broken and I need a replacement.


They offered me to replace the cart, but I didn't sent it back. I sold it to a GBAtemp member (of course I told him about the issue). So I guess in the end they would have replaced it, I guess.


----------

